Ask HN: What do I say to friends and family freaking out about 5G? - andrewstuart
======
sverige
Say, "Yes, you're right. It's insane that we're about to add lots of EMR to
our immediate daily environment at a huge expense just so Google and Facebook
can harvest more of your data faster. Here are some low-tech methods for
destroying the device in your neighborhood."

------
taylodl
Tell them how effective the Russian troll farms have been. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5G#Radiation_fears](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5G#Radiation_fears)

------
gaspoweredcat
tell them they dont understand the tech and they should be more wary of
scaremongering from others who dont.

there was actually a post on here a few days ago which explained the
technicalities pretty well:

[https://analogmantra.com/will-5g-fry-your-brain-in-its-
skull...](https://analogmantra.com/will-5g-fry-your-brain-in-its-skull-like-a-
mushy-grey-burrito-8fa2f0382668)

